# Well it's all over for another year



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

We had our main haunt on Saturday. It was a Halloween party for invited kids & adults and we wanted the kids to be OK for school Monday hence the day early. 

It went awesomely well with 26 kids and 14 adults attending. Some last minute prop failures though with my Reaper Greeter at the Gates not triggering correctly (PIR issues), my Jacob's ladder not being finished in time and my FCG Ghost having to stay static due to a problem with the linkage. Otherwise it all went well.

I left a MIB out by the front door for Sunday night and we had about 30 TOTers round all of whom thought the MIB was brilliant.

Here is a list of 'attractions'

Front entrance. Reaper Greeter, Portal of Doom, MIB, Hallowindow (upstairs window), 2 static coffin props.

Back Garden. Decorated Disco area, Tree House with spider victim, Snake (on a ladder but nobody seemed to get that bit), numerous static props, lit skeleton in a cage hoisted up into the tree space.

Main part of Garden. Pumpkin creature, Guillotined man with head in basket, Gravestones, Random LED Eye effects, Occulus (spitter prop from last year but not spitting this year).

Paved area & Cubby. Horned Devil (sound effects and strobe), non-working Jacob's ladder, Frankenmachine (old meters and lights), Frankie (Frankenstein's monster - mask courtesy of Mr_Chicken) - was supposed to talk & move his head but I ran out of time. Lab table with various props. Smoke machine with cooler.

Games and undercover area. Wheel of Misfortune (Win, Lose, Forfeit - the kids were actually trying to get the forfeit!), Tent of Death (kid goes in and brings a balloon out. The ballon either contains a piece of candy or a piece of candy and a 'winner' slip), Doughnut eating contest (strun on ropes, kids not allowed to use hands - only mouth). Table with Prizes, Parent's area and food/drink table.

Upstairs verandah. FCG Ghost - static but lit with UV (too bright - will have to tone it down next year to make it seem more ethereal).

I was surprised that this year, when the kids went for the food, they hit the savouries more than the candy and sweet stuff. Average age was 9-10 so maybe they are developing some good habits? lol

Setting up took 2 full days! We stripped it in a day. 

Good fun was had by all. Now I can go back to my job and get some rest. 

Thanks to all here for all the help, postings etc. Pictures will be up this week.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Sounds like a good time to me.


----------



## DeadRN (Jun 21, 2010)

Good job! It's almost 9:00 here in upstate NY and we're all finished in my neighborhood. I just took in all the electronics and expensive stuff. We got 88 TOTers total!


----------



## Spookkid (Dec 27, 2005)

Sounds like you had a pretty good display going, looking forward to the pictures.



DeadRN said:


> Good job! It's almost 9:00 here in upstate NY and we're all finished in my neighborhood. I just took in all the electronics and expensive stuff. We got 88 TOTers total!


I'm upstate also, did it snow where you live too?


----------



## TeddyMadison (Oct 14, 2010)

All done here in R.I.
Had a good night, about 40 Tots (44 if you count the ones that wouldn't come up to the house lol).


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Had about 120 to maybe 150 ToTs tonight. The wife and I decided we will leave everything out and lit up until morning (I hope that doesn't come around and bite me).


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

I've had 3 tot's so far... But it's only 6:30.


----------



## MildAvaholic (Aug 11, 2009)

aquariumreef said:


> I've had 3 tot's so far... But it's only 6:30.


That was my total for tonight. Luckily, I had 80 ish last night.


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

Had a great time this year with our new house. Hubby, TM scared lots of Tot's and even a few adults. Our party which was going on inside was nice and people had a blast with the inside decor. But man now we are SO beat. I am sure Terrormaster will be posting video and pics to come. We had about 100 Tot's this year, we think who came over twice to three times back to our haunt. What a great night.


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

We had 130 TOT's, lots of screams and one crying child (extra candy took care of that). My 12 year old helped this year and I was very impressed, he stayed in character and was menacing and got lots of great startles. My daughter's boyfriend put on the Freakenstien Stalkaround (it was a static prop until tonight) and he got lots of great screams. Very happy after the foot and a half of snow from the "weather bomb".


----------

